# Wie kann ich einen Zurück-Button einfügen



## exko (18. Jul 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich bastel gerade an einer Anwendung und möchte nun auf einer Seite einen Zurück Button einfügen der mich auf die Seite davor leitet. 
Kann mir einer sagen wie ich das am besten machen kann, wer euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Gast (18. Jul 2006)

was verstehst du unter seite? Gib mal mehr Details.


----------



## Gast (18. Jul 2006)

Dem Button einen Listener anhängen und dann die vorherige Seite mit setVisible(true) aufrufen.


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jul 2006)

eine Java-Anwendung oder etwas im Internet?

entweder per Javascript den Browser anstoßen, 
z.B. < html:link href="javascript:history.back()">text< /html:link >

oder manuell: irgendwo die letzte Seite merken, einen Button mit einer Logik verbinden, die auf Klick die letzte Seite wieder herausfindet und dahin weiterleitet?


----------



## exko (18. Jul 2006)

sorry wegen wenige Infos,

mach eine Anwendung in Java mit netbeans.

Deshalb denke ich muss es der listener sein, kann mir hier einer genauer sagen wie das funktioniert.

Will von einer erfassenStammdatenGUI.java auf die davor liegende Seite gelangen.


----------



## exko (18. Jul 2006)

Danke für eure Hilfe, habs hinbekommen, mit


```
private void jButtonAbbrechenActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
          this.dispose();
```


----------

